#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> hello Emmanuel_Chanel
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-01
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110201 できてた
<jkbys> 今日はhitoさんと村田さんが不在ですね
<mizuno> じゃあ適当にながしましょう
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何か有りますか
<mizuno> OSC神戸は申し込みました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<kazken3> 4月の予定は開けましたので、お手伝いできそうです。おそらく。。。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<mizuno> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> イベント用Ubuntuグッズの調達
<jkbys> OSCやオフラインミーティングで参加者プレゼントなどに使うUbuntuグッズを、Canonical Shopからチーム予算で購入したい。
<jkbys> [ ] チームの予算を使ってよいか？
<jkbys> [ ] どう購入する？（まとめて買わないと送料が高い）
<jkbys> (案)新バージョンリリースと前後して新デザインのグッズが登場するはずなので、半年分ずつイベント参加予定を見積もって購入する。
<mizuno> ジャンケン大会なんかに使ってるアイテムの調達ですね
<jkbys> あまり高額なものでなければいいんじゃないかと思います
<mizuno> これに並行して、カンファレンスキットの注文は続けることを想定してたりしますが
<jkbys> カンファレンスキットは別でもらっていけばいいかと
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> どんなものを注文するのがいいんでしょうね
<mizuno> 購入方法としては案にあるように、半年分のイベント参加を見積って、半年ぶん在庫をもっておければいいかなあと
<jkbys> 妥当なところかと
<mizuno> どんなのがいいですかねえ
<kazken3> ぬいぐるみですねぇ（えー
<mizuno> OSC東京のセミナーでちょっと聞いてみたらどうだろうか、とか
<jkbys> カバンとか高額なものは避けたいところ
<mizuno> そんな高いのは想定してないっす
<jkbys> ジャンケン大会で配るなら3桁円程度ですよね、常識的には
<mizuno> Kubuntuグッズが軒並み叩き売りだなぁ……
<jkbys> 高めのを混ぜてもTシャツぐらいかな
<mizuno> そんなものでしょうね
<mizuno> 1イベントでTシャツくらいのがひとつふたつ、あとは小物少々くらいを想定
<jkbys> 細かいところは、次回に他の人にも意見を聞いてから決めましょうか
<mizuno> ええ、細かいところは実際に注文する際でかまいませんし
<mizuno> 大筋としては、チーム予算で購入する方向ってことでいいんじゃないかと
<jkbys> そういうことで
<mizuno> 自転車用ウェアがあるなあ……
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<jkbys> なければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> ではお疲れ様でした
<mizuno> Tシャツが10ポンドくらいですかねえ
<kazken3> おつかれさまでしたー
<Henrich_> グッズか
<Henrich_> ワインだな（違
<kazken3> こじゃれてますな。
<Henrich_> http://www.cafe-libertad.de/shop/essen-trinken/wein-rum/debian-wein.html
<Henrich_> というのがあってですな
<kazken3> ほうほう。
<kazken3> 共同購入の道ですか？
<Henrich_> 既に1本は手元にあります :)
<hirabayashitaro> こんばんは皆さん
<kazken3> 早い。パーティ用ですかね。
<hirabayashitaro> ちょっと聞きたいことがあるんですけど。evolutionを使ってる人はいませんか。
<mizuno> 小林さんが昔…
<hirabayashitaro> mizuno: そう
<jkbys> 以前は使っていましたが、最近は使ってないですね
<hirabayashitaro> mizuno: ちょっとアンケートみたい奴しようと思った…
<hirabayashitaro> 日本人ではないのに、日本人の関係ある連絡先があるから、フリガナのフィールドがあったらいいと思ったから。もしかして日本人の方々もそんなこと必要と思ってるかどうか調べたいと思います
<hirabayashitaro> それに、ちょっとお願いもありますけれども…　持ってるケイタイはvCardエクスポート出来たら、フリガナフィールドはどういうふうに登録されてますか。
<jkbys> BEGIN:VCARD
<jkbys> VERSION:2.1
<jkbys> N;CHARSET=SHIFT_JIS:山田;太郎;;;
<jkbys> SOUND;X-IRMC-N;CHARSET=SHIFT_JIS:ﾔﾏﾀﾞ;ﾀﾛｳ;;;
<jkbys> こんな感じでした
<hirabayashitaro> そうですね。やっぱり二つのやり方があります
<hirabayashitaro> X-PHONETIC-FIRST-NAME X-PHONETIC-LAST-NAME　も　使われてるから
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-02
<fly> hello
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> hello Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mocchi さん，お久しぶりです．
<Mocchi> Emmanuel_Channel: ご無沙汰ですが、その後いかがでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 実は他の事に忙しくて，何も進んでいません．
<Mocchi> Emmanuel_Chanel: そうですか。私もちょっと試したいことがあってここに来ました。と言ってもIRCに関することなんですけどね。そんなわけなので、あまりお相手出来ないかもしれませんが、ご了承下さい
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 了解です．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も他の事に気をとられている状態なので，気になさらずに…
<Mocchi> あー、ダメか。Mibbitはこのfreenodeネットワーク？にアクセスできないみたい。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-03
<james333james> hello there
<james333james> anybody available to help me?
<james333james> ??????????
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Guest61-ru> ты чего такой агрессивный
<Guest61-ru> больше любви к пользователям
<Guest61-ru> я считаю
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: не люблю грубость
<Guest61-ru> нет никакой грубости
<Guest61-ru> например?
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: ну вот ты и попал в свой мир
<Guest61-ru> чтоу
<Lautre> Bibikoff-ru: смотри. наш друг тут
<Guest61-ru> оригато,
<Lautre> :)
<Guest61-ru> тем временем тысячи пользователей ждут поддержки
<Guest61-ru> в канале калькулейта
<Guest61-ru> и не могут пробиться
<Lautre> ну -ну спроси хоть у одного
<Guest61-ru> ты первый неуважительно высказался про убунту
<Guest61-ru> а они побольше многих делают для опенсурса так-то
<Lautre> ух ты. тебя это задело?
<Guest61-ru> конечно
<Lautre> да ну ты о чем?
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: о 0.0.01% патчей?
<Lautre> Yuego: может наши друзья его образумят? :)
<Guest61-ru> надоели эти "хаха убунта не линукс" бедненькие гентушники не могут пережить, что к линуксу преобщились ОБЫЧНЫЕ люди
<Yuego> Lautre: )))
<Yuego> люди обычно прИобщаются;)
<Guest61-ru> хотябы нормальные шрифты запилили
<Lautre> Yuego: пускай поторчит здесь? :)
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: ты понимаешь тебя тут НИКТО не понимает
<Yuego> да пускай. я что? против чтоли?
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: хотя все как и ты обожают бубунту
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: поверь. тут все прутся от нее, не веришь?
<Guest61-ru> я не испошльзую убунту, но мне хватает мозгов не обсирать ее
<Guest61-ru> она приносит свежую кровь
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: задай вопрос любому
<Guest61-ru> и они вкладывают бабло в интересные проекты
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: нука, в какие?
<Guest61-ru> а то вы бы так и толкли свое говно мамонта по имени Х11 еще 30 лет
<Yuego> ты про юнити чтоли? вайланд?
<Guest61-ru> посмотри что они спонсируют например
<Guest61-ru> в том числе
<Yuego> хех
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: что. скажи мне
<Yuego> вайланд не поддерживает мою видюху.
<Guest61-ru> Ведро, Вайланд, кде фнд, тысчи их
<Guest61-ru> даже гномоблядям отваливали бабосиков
<Lautre> сколько если не секрет?
<Yuego> а я хочу 3Д и свистелки
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: давай я им больше заплачу
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: на 100$
<Guest61-ru> плати :/
<Lautre> единственно во что вкладывается шатлворт это в рассылку дисков
<Guest61-ru> не позорься
<Guest61-ru> открой страницу спонсоров на кернел
<Lautre> hashy1126: Hi my frend
<Lautre> Bibikoff-ru: salut
<Guest61-ru> hi, nigger
<Lautre> Guest61-ru: в стране восходящего солнца тебя не поймут дружище
<Guest61-ru> ubuntu bullshit. ok?
<Yuego> какой некулюторный юзверь
<Lautre> Yuego: оставим его тут :)
<Bibikoff-ru> погодите, я за попкорном сбегаю
<Guest61-ru> как вы связаны с картоном?
<Yuego> Bibikoff-ru: ыыыыы
<Yuego> Guest61-ru: мы делаем из него колбасу ;)
<Lautre> Bibikoff-ru: ты понимаешь. блин как воды в рот набрали
<Guest61-ru> Ossssss
<Bibikoff-ru> о
<Lautre> ой, он теперь на #ubuntu
<Yuego> о_О
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-05
<Hiroshi_k> こんにちわ
<Hiroshi_k> 退出します
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-06
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-30
<SI4> Hello
<SI4> I will be in Japan this summer and visiting some colleagues. I was wondering what would make good gifts to bring?
<SI4> Something made in the USA.
<SI4> Maybe something you cant get in Japan?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-31
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<Mocchi1> こんばんはー
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録は坂本さんにお願いしました。
<Mocchi1> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120131
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mizuno> 議事録の内容が先週と同じような
<hito_jp> ibus-mozc入りremixのpros/cons書いたペン
<hito_jp> どう見ても作業途中くさい
<Mocchi1> mizuno_as: すみません間違えて作りました。直します。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> wwwのデザイン刷新は今週から手をつけることができそうです
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<Mocchi1> 議事録の内容直しました
<jkbys> [ ] OSC岩手に参加できる人は？
<hito_jp> 自分はムリです
<jkbys> 無理です
<mizuno> 無理かなあ
<jkbys> これ、毎週聞くのも無駄かな
<hito_jp> （待ちが発生するのヤだから確定してる人は反応してほしい……）
<Mocchi1> 私も無理です
<nobuto> 無理です。
<chonan> 無理ですー
<jkbys> 議事録のフォーマット、先週以前のものと合わせてください＞坂本さん
<Mocchi1> jkbys: 了解しました
<hito_jp> 聞き方的にはー、「今後参加できるようになる可能性がある方は？」つーて、誰も対応できないなら諦めるでいいかなぁと思いました。
<jkbys> 参加できる可能性のある人いますか？
<hito_jp> ほぼムリっす
<mizuno> たぶん無理です
<nobuto> ないです。
<jkbys> いないようだ
<Mocchi1> ないです
<chonan> ほぼ無理かな
<jkbys> じゃあ諦めるってことで
<jkbys> もし、急に参加したくなったら言ってください
<jkbys> ってことで次へ
<jkbys> www.ubuntulinux.jp と forums.ubuntulinux.jp のSSL証明書更新
<jkbys> [ ] SNIのままでいい？
<jkbys> あと2週間ぐらいで期限になるので、証明書を更新しないといけないんですが
<jkbys> それぞれのホスト名で証明書をとってSNIのままでいいかなと思うんですかどうでしょう
<hito_jp> SNIだとWindowsXP+IE（厳密にはwininet API利用ブラウザ on XP）でエラーがでるけどいい？　っていうのが本質的な問いですね。
<jkbys> はい
<jkbys> コスト的にはどの程度ちがうんだっけな
<hito_jp> WindowsXPだとダメというわけではなくて、FirefoxなりChromeなりでアクセスすれば平気、と。
<hito_jp> 他の選択肢だと、
<hito_jp> ワイルドカードで取る
<hito_jp> っていう話だと、一枚400だか500ドル？
<nobuto> Androidのブラウザでも警告が出た気がする。
<nobuto> Android 2.3
<hito_jp> それはSNI由来なのは確認済みっすかね
<chonan> SNI でいいんじゃないかと。
<nekomatu|> 自分もでてます
<nobuto> hito_jp: 未確認です。
<nekomatu|> Android236ででてます
<hito_jp> えーと出るか出ないかというかSNIかどうかの情報が欲しいです。
<hito_jp> ということを言いつつ自分で試して、https://wwwで出ない、https://forumsでホスト名不一致が出る。=SNI非対応。
<jkbys> Androidde
<jkbys> が非対応というのは痛い気がする
<hito_jp> 痛いですねぇ。iOSも見るか。2分お待ちを。
<nekomatu|> サイト名不一致ってでてましたね。
<mizuno> Android 3.xだと出ないような
<nobuto> forums.ubuntulinux.jp で「セキュリティ警告　このサイトのセキュリティ証明書には問題があります。　サイト名と証明書上の名前が一致しません。」 with Android 2.3
<jkbys> http://www.clickssl.com/ssl-certificates/rapidssl/rapidssl-certificate 年110ドルなら取ってしまっていい気もする
<hito_jp> iOS5（5.0.0）はセーフ。4系は環境無いので試せない
<hito_jp> 3.xがOKならいいかなぁ（意図：タブレットでは見たい・スマートフォンは知らない）という気がしてきましたが、
<hito_jp> 他の方はどないでしょう。
<mizuno> iOS 4.x系は電池が切れてて起動しなかった orz
<Mocchi1> 同じくorz
<chonan> Galaxy Nexux ( 4.0.3) と  Motorola ISW11M (2.3.4) では警告でないなあ
<nekomatu|> 確かにスマートフォンでみなきゃいけないことはあまりないです
<hito_jp> ワイルドカードが$110で、既存の証明書って一枚いくらで何枚あるんでしたっけ……。
<nekomatu|> あと、続行おすだけで回避可能なので実害がそんなにないような気がします
<jkbys> 年12ドルでwww forums wikiの３つ
<chonan> あ、もとい
<hito_jp> 実害無いってのは、割といろんなものを前提にしてますよね……。
<mizuno> ワイルドカード取れば何も悩まなくていい？ それなら、110ドルならありじゃねという気はしますね
<chonan> Galaxy Nexus(4.0.3)で警告でますね
<znz_jp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication に Android は Honeycomb 以降で対応と書いてます。
<Henrich> もうここで議論しているコスト考えるともうワイルドカードでいいんじゃねという気が
<hito_jp> そんな気がする。>もうワイルドカードでいい
<jkbys> 思ったほどコストアップにならなそうですしね
<nekomatu|> 確かに > ワイルドカード
<Henrich> ワイルドカードにしなくて何か問題がでてきて騒がれたらまたそこで割りくうひとがいるんだから
<hito_jp> あとなんかwgetさんが非対応で鬱な気分になった記憶があるなぁ。
<jkbys> その騒ぎはちょっと見たい気もした
<jkbys> じゃあワイルドカード証明書にするってことでいいですか
<hito_jp> +1
<mizuno> +1
<nobuto> +1
<chonan> +1
<Mocchi1> +1
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで次へ
<jkbys> MozcのSyncRequest(Precise用1.3.975.102-1)をしたい
<nobuto> Testingに入ったら気軽にSyncRequestできるんですが、念のため確認を取っておこうかなと思いまして。
<hito_jp> 今の時期なら問題ない気がする。
<hito_jp> 3月過ぎたらちょっと真面目にテストしようって感じ。むしろ今すぐrequestしていいレベル。というのが個人的見解です。
<nobuto> じゃあビルドが通ることは確認ずみなので、ibus-mozcで入力できることだけ確認したらSyncRequest出しちゃっていいでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> 確認取る必要はないと思うものの、1.3.975は基本的にバグフィックスのみなので12.04にはいいかも知れませんね
<hito_jp> 一日それで過ごしてみるのはやってほしいかなぁ。
<nobuto> では確認して使ってみて、来週のミーティングまでにはSyncRequest出しておきます、でいいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> +1
<jkbys> +1
<mizuno> +1
<Mocchi1> +1
<chonan> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<Henrich> ++
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いします
<ikuyaNOTE> つーかむしろ1.3.975よりも上に上げる必要はないと思いますね
<hito_jp> 謎のインクリメントがかかってますが、やまねさん今日誕生日でしたっけ（天然
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> ibus-mozcをRemixのデフォルト構成に含めたい
<jkbys> ↑見出し化してください＞坂本さん
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/RemixInclusionPackages
<Mocchi1> jkbys: 見出し化しました
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/RemixInclusionPackages
<hito_jp> まあなんとなく先週で答え出てる気はするんですが、リストはこんな感じになりました。
<hito_jp> うまいことハンドルするならMozc Remixを実験的に出し逃げするのがよさそう、という結論が露骨に出てます。
<jkbys> Mozc Remixにするなら、ibus-anthyを削ってibus-mozcを入れる感じが良さそうですか
<ikuyaNOTE> 日本語Remixは1つであるのがいいと思っているので、Mozc Remixには反対ですねぇ
<hito_jp> おおう。それはもっともだ。
<hito_jp> Mozc Remixはあくまでテスト版です、って書いた場合でもダメな感触です？
<ikuyaNOTE> どういう用途で使うんですかね。。
<ikuyaNOTE> 日本語Remixが確たるものであって、Mozc Remixは極めて用途が限定されるとか、迷わない説明ができるのであればいいと思います。
<hito_jp> あー。どっちにしろprior混乱は起きると。
<mizuno> 絶対そういうの読まない人いるんで、Remixがふたつあると混乱するかなーとは思います。そこまでケアする必要あるかっていうのは別の問題ですが
<ikuyaNOTE> でも、そうなると存在価値がいまいちよくわからないものになるので、いらないんじゃないかなぁと
<jkbys> たしかに存在価値は微妙な気もする、意味が使う人も中にはいるだろうけど
<hito_jp> 12.10まで先送りしたくなってきた。LTSだからめんどい要素も強い。
<jkbys> 意味が分かって
<ikuyaNOTE> ついでに32bit/64bitどうするよも同じですね。どっちでもいいけどどっちか一つ
<hito_jp> そいつは本流合わせが基本ラインですよね。
<hito_jp> ってあー。混乱するぜ問題？
<ikuyaNOTE> というわけで、日本語RemixにMozcが入っているのが望ましいけど、Remixを分けるならいらない、というのが私の意見です
<hito_jp> 32/64は64が出るケースでは状態がわりと限定されてて、ロジックちがう気がします。
<ikuyaNOTE> 32bit/64bitは本流で説明できるので、両方あってもいいかもしれませんが、すみません余談でした。。
<hito_jp> 64なRemix出る=Ubuntu.com的にpreferred 64bit => 32bitじゃないとダメな人だけ64bit使ってね、そうじゃないなら64bit migration（という名のapt-clone）で移住して、という話だと思っており。
<Mocchi1> 32bitじゃないとダメな人だけ32bit使ってね、ですね。
<hito_jp> mozcに話を戻すと－、「時期尚早なので“あくまでテストリリースだ”って明示しながらならmozc remix出すかなぁどうしようかなぁ」が落とし所という結論でよいです？
<ikuyaNOTE> 何が時期尚早なんです？
<hito_jp> MIRされる＝時期が来た
<ikuyaNOTE> おｋ
<hito_jp> 違う。MIR通る＝時期が来た、のまちがい。
<ikuyaNOTE> 少なくともPPAのMozcは全然使われていないとっていいぐらいしかDL数がありませんし、それでいいかも知れませんね。
<hito_jp> リリースノートでibus-mozc入れると幸せになれるよ、って宣言しておくとか色々細かな戦術はありえそうですが、大方針決める場なのでスルー……。
<jkbys> じゃあMozc Remixどうするかな
<hito_jp> はまだ先に考えればいいと思いますよう。
<jkbys> とりあえず、日本語Remixには入れないってところまでは決定ってことでいいですか
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<hito_jp> はい。前提をひっくり返す展開があったらまた考えましょう。
<chonan> そうですね。
<jkbys> じゃあ今日決めるのはここまでってことでいいかな
<hito_jp> 知的体力続くなら https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/32or64 もあります……
<nobuto> 今日はここまでにしたいですな。
<hito_jp> 来週回しに+1
<ikuyaNOTE> どっちでもいいですよー
<jkbys> じゃあ来週にしますか
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりですが、次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> このままCPUアーキテクチャは考えたくない……。
<Henrich> yes
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> はい
<mizuno> yes
<nobuto> はい。
<Mocchi1> はい。
<jkbys> 2/7ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<chonan> おつかれでしたー
<Mocchi1> すみません。議事録、mozcのあたりを追いきれてないので、どなたかお願いします。
<nekomatu> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting 側の更新はしておきました > 坂本さん
<hito_jp> そういうときは「ログ参照」ってログURL貼ってOKです
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: らじゃです >
<Mocchi1> ログ参照
<mizuno> 7/7で賛成とかいう書き方はわかりづらい
<Mocchi1> mizuno_as: 対案ありますか？
<nekomatu> ７人が全員賛成　とか？
<Henrich> 全員賛成（7名）
<mizuno> 賛成いくつ反対いくつ、と書いてほしい
<hito_jp> +N/-M/棄権Oとか
<Henrich> 思わず三世ってかきそうになった
<Henrich> ルパンか
<Mocchi1> +7/-0/棄権0でいきたいと思います。
<mizuno> それで
<Mocchi1> 議事録の査読お願いします。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120131
<hito_jp> ［］削ってください
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: 了解しました > []削る
<hito_jp> URLと日本語表記のあいだに半角を入れないとリンク範囲が制約されません
<hito_jp> ところどころ事実と日本語が乖離してるくさいので編集権くだちい
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: 少々お待ちを
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: []とリンクを直しました。よろしくお願いします。
<mizuno> 議題 => 結論 な感じで書いていただけると…
<nobuto> 離脱しますんでどなたか議事録の送信お願いします。
<hito_jp> イベント関連とか人類には読めない日本語になってる……。
<Mocchi1> すみません。。。
<Mocchi1> 早く人類になりたーい。
<hito_jp> え、これのカウントって何が母数？
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: その場で回答した人を母数にしたのですが。。。
<hito_jp> ……数えるのヤなので抹消して書き直した。
<hito_jp> ご確認くだされ。投げるのは水野さんよろしく？
<Mocchi1> hito_jp: ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> へーい
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-02
<wzssyqa> any one here?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-05
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel I guess I got off this channel when I changed IRC clients
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-28
<killown> こんにちは人々が、Ubuntuはローリングリリースモデル用に変更したりしないのだろうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-29
<olinb> hello
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130129
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 12.04.2 のCDプレスについて詳細をつめる(jkbys)
<jkbys> 遅れてますがつめています
<jkbys> プレスしてたら2月のOSCに間に合わなさそうなので、DVD-Rコピーで東京で配る分だけ作るというのもありかなと考えてます
<jkbys> 12.04.2 のCDプレスについて詳細をつめる(jkbys)
<jkbys> ちがうわ
<jkbys> グッズの注文内容を確認して注文する（jkbys）
<jkbys> これは届きました
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo 2012 Sprintのイベントページにセミナーの時間を加筆する(shibata) って
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo 2013 Spring な気がする
<hito_jp> ありがち……
<mocchi> 走ってた。。。
<chonan> おろっ...
<jkbys> 昨年を走ってた
<jkbys> 走ってるのに遅い
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはきっとそんなところ
<mocchi> アキレスもびっくり。
<jkbys> チームレポートも足す分なさそうかな
<hito_jp> ぢつは某大学のサーバーの四号機が増えました……
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<hito_jp> 初期セットアップして保留なう
<jkbys> サーバーが増えてもhitoさんは増えないのが問題
<hito_jp> ふ、ふえられるように頑張ります？
<chonan> fork?
<jkbys> それいじょう頑張ったら壊れちゃう！
<hito_jp> cloneじゃないかな？
<jkbys>     OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>         2/22 - 23です。セミナーと懇親会の申し込みをお忘れなく。
<jkbys> これは今日は特に付け加えることないかな
<hito_jp> たぶん大丈夫？
<jkbys> 大丈夫だと信じてる
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<chonan> 自分はありません
<hito_jp> 自分はないです（3/18発売だからそろそろ解放されるよ？）
<jkbys> 終わりだ
<jkbys> 来週も火曜日でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ
<jkbys> 5日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> もう1月終わりなのか
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130129
<mocchi> 確認お願いします
<mocchi> chonan: OKでたら送信お願いします。
<hito_jp> ……OKだすのは送信する人よ？
<chonan> mocchi: 送信うけたまりました...ちぇっくしてます
<chonan> 私には問題なさそうに見えます
<mocchi> （ドキドキ）
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-03
<botan_nabe> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-27
<botan_nabe> こんばんは
<botan_nabe> 普段はほとんどLibreOfficeを使用しているのですが、たまにMSOfficeを使用する相手とデータのやり取りをするため互換性の壁に突き当たりました
<botan_nabe> Kingsoft Officeのβが公開されているようなのですが、Win版のように日本語化することは可能でしょうか
<botan_nabe> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-28
<hito_jp> こんばんは小林さん呼んできますのでお待ちを
<hito_jp> こないorz
<hito_jp> 22:10まで待ってこなければはじめちゃいましょう
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<kazken3> こんばんわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録は……ちょうなんさんお願いできます？
<hito_jp> へんじがないorz
<chonan> 議事録承ります
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<chonan> ( 応答遅くてごめんなさい )
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> ubuntulinux.jp のSSL証明書を買って設置
<jkbys> 完了
<jkbys> ほかはなさそうだ
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> これもないかな
<jkbys> 12月分
<jkbys> Weekly Recipe & Topics 300回記念イベント
<jkbys> チームレポート12月分・1月分を書く(jkbys)をアクションアイテムへ追加で
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<jkbys> [ ] ubuntu-l10n-jaのadministratorへの推薦 (kazken3,kuromabo)
<jkbys> https://launchpad.net/~akira-tanaka
<kazken3> ubuntu-l10n-ja、現在japanese team、まぼさん、わたしで進めている状況ですが、
<kazken3> 今後のことも考えて、若い方にも参加してもらうのがいいかなと思いまして、今回推薦という形にしました。
<hito_jp> どちらかというと経緯よりは「なぜにこのひとなのか」の方が重要のでー、
<hito_jp> そのへんを語っていただくのがよろしいかと。
<kazken3> Akira Tanakaさんですが、すでにJapanese Translatorsのメンバーですが、それ以降も継続的に翻訳に参加いただいていることと、Upstart Cookbookの翻訳作業など新しいところにも挑戦していただいているところで、
<kazken3> 個人的にはadminをお任せしても問題はない方だと判断しています。
<hito_jp> 実務的な面では問題なし、という点で+1という感じで、
<kazken3> と言った感じですが、みなさまいかがでしょうか。
<chonan> +1 です
<hito_jp> おそらくadmin的な作業についても着実にこなしていただけそう、ということですよね。
<kazken3> （ちなみに、ぽぽさんの中の人です）
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> で、翻訳に関する知識もおそらく問題ないだろう、と。
<jkbys> （今フォローした）
<kazken3> おｋ
<kazken3> hito_jp: そういうことですね。
<hito_jp> 反対意見というか、「このへんどーやねーん」というのがなければGoでいいのかしらん
<kazken3> その他ご意見ありますでしょうか。
<jkbys> （ブログを見て何を任せても大丈夫そうな人だと思った）
<kazken3> （はええよ...）
<jkbys> 反対意見なければGoでいいと思う
<kazken3> なさそうですかね。。。
<kazken3> では、Goですすめます
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<kazken3> ありがとうございました。
<chonan> よろしくおねがいします
<kuromabo_> ではGoで
<jkbys> RaringのEOLアナウンス
<jkbys> [ ] 誰が流す？
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> hitoさんできそうならお願いしたい
<hito_jp> できなさそうだけど誰もいなければやっときます
<jkbys> おねがいいたしまする
<jkbys> 議題は以上
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<kazken3> admin権限付与完了しました。ご連絡まで。
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> 議事録なげてーというミッションがあるのですが、ぽぽさんに無茶ぶりなう。
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140128
<chonan> チェックおねがいします
<jkbys> では4日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<_popopopoon_> ????
<ikuyaNOTE> 文字コードが違う？
<_popopopoon_> あ、はい、やります。
<kazken3> たぶんわからないと思うので、わたし議事録送信しますよ。
<kazken3> 今回だけですからね＞＜
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<kazken3> そこみてますw
<_popopopoon_> えっと、スクリプト実行して出てきたテキストを貼り付けて流せばいいんですよね?
<kazken3> そうです。
<kazken3> いけそうです？
<chonan> 流す先が ML と、フォーラムの2ヶ所ございます
<_popopopoon_> 大丈夫そうです。
<kazken3> では、おねがいします。
<_popopopoon_> 何かそれっぽいの出てきたので。
<chonan> 無茶いってすんません
<_popopopoon_> 何かミスがあったときはフォローお願いします,
<_popopopoon_> とだけ。
<hito_jp> むちゃぶりですんません
<_popopopoon_> 予習してたので大丈夫ですよ〜。MLは今流しました。
<_popopopoon_> フォーラムも投げました。
<kazken3> MLは確認しました
<kazken3> 大丈夫ですね。
<chonan> フォーラムもバッチリです! おつかれさまでした!
<_popopopoon_> それならよかったです。ありがとうございました&おつかれさまでした!
<botan_nabe> こんばんは
<Kenichi> hi
<botan_nabe> Hi
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-26
<testuser> test
#ubuntu-jp 2016-02-05
<tatsuo> こんにちは
<tatsuo> あぁ、こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2017-01-31
<ysaito> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2017-02-04
<ytubu> こんにちは。
#ubuntu-jp 2018-02-03
<ja3mbc> q
